# The Best Gift for Mother's Day



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2014)

My mom left this earth 25 years ago, and I miss her very much until this day.  She was very loving and caring, and I didn't say thanks enough to her. :rose:   

 What are some of the thoughts you have of your mother? :sentimental:


----------



## Raven (May 10, 2014)

I think most mothers would love a visit from their children if they are adults living in their own home.
I think mom's with small children would love a hug, a  bunch of wildflowers or a card they make themselves.
My mother has been gone for 11 years and I miss her.   Always visited her and gave her a gift on Mother's Day.


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 10, 2014)

My mother was not born with maternal instincts. She was a good wife. But not a good mother. I grew up with a mother who was cold and indifferent. She didn't have much tolerance for children. She had 3 (no birth control pill back then... as she often reminded us). When we were little she would put us outside after breakfast & lock the doors behind us. If we needed to use a toilet we'd knock on neighbor's doors. When my little brother was 4 he'd wandered too far away from home and gotten lost. A policeman eventually found out where he lived and brought him back home. Back then no explanations were needed... just a "Here's your kid." She didn't change her attitude after we grew up and left home. She never called us, refused invitations to visit us, never sent a single card, and never acknowledged any of her grandchildren. When my sister was pregnant with her first child mom refused to attend the baby shower. 

My list of examples that describe her outrageously poor parenting skills is much too lengthy for a post here.

To every woman who is/was nurturing, tender, patient, understanding, caring, devoted, involved, and loving to their children I say Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2014)

Good grief Lois how very sad,  I know it's a long time past but have a virtual :bighug:


----------



## hollydolly (May 10, 2014)

Happy Mothers Day to all the mothers in the USA and Australia...


Mothers' day here in the UK is past....it falls on the 4th sunday in Lent...which this year was March 30th. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mothering_Sunday


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2014)

*Happy Belated Mother's Day to you Hollydolly...and all the other mothers and grandmothers in the UK! :rose:
*​*
​
*


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2014)

_Lois, kudos for becoming such a lovely woman despite your mom's attitude.  :girl_hug:      :glittered:_


----------



## That Guy (May 12, 2014)

My mom was cold and selfish.  But, she was mom and I loved her.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

You're a fine man That Guy. :love_heart:


----------

